# 2007 sentra rough idle when applying brake



## chrisjm00 (May 10, 2011)

Hello all,

I just purchased an 07 sentra 2.0s. I'm having an issue that Nissan couldn't fix and the dealership I bought it from couldn't figure out. When I come to a stop,foot on the brake, the idle will slowly drop rpm until it hits about 600-650 and starts to shake. It doesn't stall but it shakes the car pretty good. If I pull the hand brake up and let off the brake, it immediately jumps up to about 800 rpm and idles completely fine. It also only does this in drive, low, or reverse. Neutral and park don't have this issue. The moment I touch the brake though, even if the parking brake is still pulled, it drops again and won't stay at a steady idle. Any ideas?


----------

